# MIDI Learn Question (Arturia Mini V)



## automated hero (Aug 15, 2021)

But not just the Mini V, other arturia vsts

I'm trying to assign the mod wheel to (eg cutoff) so I can use it as a controller in my DAW (Reaper) to write some automation.

My part already has mod wheel written data. I simply want to write further modulation using that as a controller as my MIDI Controller doesn't have dedicated controllers I can use for this purpose.

I'm trying to do this with the learn function, but nothing doing.

Can i do this and if so how?

Thanks


----------

